# Whats your favorite comfort food?



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

My favorite comfort food is rogan gosh curry MMMMM........curry.










Whats yours?

Bailee


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

God, that looks delicious right now. Where's the drooling emoticon?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

sour cream enchiladas


----------



## FeelingFake123 (Feb 5, 2007)

pizzzzzza


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Mashed potato with butter; baby food.

Although that curry does look particularly nice, yum yum.

...Scotish Fisherman's Pie.

Haggis is gorgeous too.

Have you seen Hook where all the little orphaned boys are imagining an elaborate lay of colourful food?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

And a couple of cold beers 

G


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

(icecream around mouth what was that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Of all the things I thought possible on this forum, I drew the line at having lunch, but it works!


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

White Chocolate Reese's Cups.

I also find myself craving Mexican food lately. Anything with sour cream.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

^is that a person! aha thats awesome! I love it.

My favorite comfort food would have to be miss vickeys jalapeno chips and vex. mm mmm mm. damn! now i'm hungry and thirsty!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm hungry, too. I want Reese's.
Max, I love your signature.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

invisible.ink said:


> I'm hungry, too. I want Reese's.
> Max, I love your signature.


why thank you  and i want reese's too... i think i just might have to devise a plan to aquire some $$.... hmm


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

now I want to go cook. ... but I have to study instead


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Soup:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Goulash, walnut strudel and you cant go past pasta!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

GIANT SQUID! Or something with nails and arsenic in it.

No, a KFC Bargin Bucket. 10 pieces of coronary inducing chicken, and ten packets of salt with a few chips in it. Oh, and a lava-hot corn-on-the-cob. Scrum-diddly-umptious.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

For Martinelv:










Hope your tooth ache gets better soon!


----------

